# male and female



## bizzy323 (Jun 14, 2005)

how far should i place my male plant from me female so the female wont give seeds?


----------



## DoobieBro1 (Jun 14, 2005)

well the wind and bees (in your house ?) ect. can all help pollinate so get them way aways or destroy em. you can always smoke em or something. IT WONT TAKE MUCH.


----------



## Hick (Jun 15, 2005)

I "keep" mine about 40 yards away. That's how far the dumpster is from the room..  
   1 grain of pollen + 1 pistil = 1 seed.


----------



## Weeddog (Jun 15, 2005)

kill the males,  send them to hell....


----------



## joe blow (Jun 15, 2005)

Pollen can travel up to 10 miles


----------

